#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  The Chiang Mai Zoo ~ Another Hike

## friscofrankie

The Chiangmai Zoo is probably one of my favorite low-cost entertainment venues in Chiangmai.  Rambling over a few square miles in the foothills leading up to Doi Suthep, the place is what I always thought a zoo should be.
They got:

Lions


And Tigers


And Bears


Oh My!


With narrow lanes winding through the jungle/forest, it has the feel of a country walk with all the animals you'd want to see.  Meandering along the roads you may find yourself wondering if you've accidently exited the park.  It's just a pleasant country road with a very rare vehicle passing by.

----------


## friscofrankie

The Chiangmai Zoo charges 30 Baht per person for all day.  Viewing the Pandas will set you back another 50 Baht if you can read the sign.  It says, in Thai, "Poo Yai 50 Baht" in English, "Adult 100 Baht."  Folks, I didn't get a shot of the sign; take my word for it, you walk up, act like you understand the sign and walk in for fifty Baht.

As you enter the park there's a nice park situated under the bridge you have to cross.  Looks like a nice place to wile away an afternoon drinkin' beer and maybe nibblin' on a picnic lunch.


When I go to the zoo, I go to walk.  A pleasant walk punctuated by a stop for a bite to eat, a beer or three,  You can spend all day wandering around.  As many times as I've been there I always discover something new;  some new path to explore or maybe a display, I hadn't seen before, hidden away.

This is how my hike today started;


They've got very little fanfare or hoorah at the gate; an ice cream parlor and restaurant, some guy punchin' tickets, and a couple of arrows I always ignore, I just start walkin'.  I take the first right and;
Looks like NickA been here...


After walking past the first few bird-cages; I deleted the pics you guys really didn't wanna see out of focus birds with the chicken wire in clear, sharp focus did you?  No worry I've got some birds that roam free in here somewhere. We've got a nice quiet stroll up the hill


The slope is usually quite gentle but there are a few spots where it's a bit of climb.  I ain't takin' photos while puffin' up the damn hill; just take my word for it.

----------


## friscofrankie

Oops! I'll shrink those pics in a minute

----------


## friscofrankie

At the top of the hill There's the asiatic black bears, and well, you've already seen that.  we head down the hill again and I caught this dude hangin' out


His squeeze was youngish little thing.  She was workin' the floor; lookin' for tidbits to feed the ol' man, no doubt


'round the corner from the monkeys we have my favorite street in the zoo.  Big Cats!








Up at the end of he road is the main aviary.  It covers about 3 -4 acres in the end of what I'd call a box canyon.  
The place isn't over run with bird but it has some interesting species na loads of horny peacocks.
This guy liked my shirt maybe.  Dude behind 'em was tryin' to get 'im to flare up and I walked up, whispered sweet nothings,  peacocks are easy

----------


## friscofrankie

We strolled the length of the aviary snapped a pic of a couple a birds makin' eggs but this bein' a family forum I thought I'd leave 'em out.  Here's the view from the (almost) top of the enclosure.


We left and my buddy the peacock turned in a huff

----------


## friscofrankie

We saw 
Giraffe


Zebra

(bring some carrots and you've a friend forever)

Ostrich


An omlette just waitin' to happen


The Zoo is spacious and the animals have plenty of room to roam.  After going to the Dusit Zoo is Bangkok, and the crocodile farm, where the animals are kept penned tightly and appeared to be in ill health I swore I'd never set foot in another Thai zoo.  The Chiangmai Zoo has got to be one of the nicest zoos I've ever been to.  The San Diego Zoo is nice and clean; but it's still an amusement park, with animals.  The chiangmai zoo is open and sprawling, almost natural.

----------


## friscofrankie

The hooved animals were well represented and I gotta tell ya folks, Lookiin' at these dudes, I could only think; *BBQ!!*


Man this is one tasty lookin' animal.  Roasted whole over a slow fire charred and crispy with just a hint of pink in the middle; washed down with copious amounts of a crisp bitter ale;


Dunno what this is, But I'd eat it!

----------


## friscofrankie

After the walk through the food-on-the-hoof I was famished and luck would hav it!

20 baht rice plates, 35 baht for a large chaang and an excellent view of Chiangmai.  
The viz today was lousy and you cna see from some of the shots it was almost what you'd call foggy!  I took some shots but the lowlands just don;t even show in 'em.  Why waste bandwidth?

I'd been there a couple of hours and it was gettin'n late (3:30 or so) so I was very happy to see the Orangutan was still up and about

But it was close to supper time and he's got a strong union so he decided to head for the barn


Man it's hard work bein' a 'rangutan,  Felt sorry for the guy, he could hardlymake up the slope.


He made it OK, and we had lots more to see.

----------


## friscofrankie

Some other stuff at the *Chiangmai Zoo*












The Chiangmai Zoo is a very pleasant way to spend a lazy day. They have shuttles with some dude talkin' over the microphone the whole time if you're into that. 

There are campgrounds on the map. When I asked, two years ago, if we could camp the answer was "yes."  I couldn't find a person to ask about rates.  The place doesn't have a locking gate and I've been there as late as 7 - 8 at night but everything closes down at 4:00 - 4:30. The animals know it's time, and head for the barn.  The food stalls all shut down and you're on your own after that.

The Chiangmai Zoo is located at the western end of Huay Keuw Rd at the foot of Doi Suthep. The place is dotted with places to eat; noodles, BBQ'd dead animals, food cooked to order and other stuff.  Most places sell at street prices, albeit smaller portions.  Most have large bottles and canned Thai beers. I highly recommend it for a full days activity. Get there early so you can wander the whole place, be prepared to walk.  OR, wait until the monorail is completed, so you can sit on your lazy ass and look down on the whole shootin' match as your shuttled around the place.

There are buildings and displays along foot paths within the forest and signage is OK.  A few maps around the joint give you a fairly accurate idea of where you are.  This is Thailand after all.  

There is always construction goin' on and the atmosphere is very laid back.  If you wanted to get in the area with the lions or tigers there really isn't anyone to stop you.  I climbed up the wall to a better angle on the gator, no one batted an eye.  
Near the panda  and the "walking street' there's a cluster of folks on Sundays, but you can get way and find a place all to yourself if you want.  During the week it's quiet and almost deserted.

I always enjoy the walk, if you're not into walking, you're not supposed to but there's a few folks riding around n their motorcy, you could be one of 'em.  Today I was there for four hours, had lunch, a beer couple of waters;  think we spent a total of 150 Baht.  If I wanted to get drunk that might have cost another 100.  I didn't.

----------


## Curious George

Great pics, FF. I've been to the Chiang Mai Zoo a couple times, and think it's pretty good. I also was appalled by the state of affairs at the Dusit Park Zoo. It reminded me how the National Zoo in Washington, DC looked many years ago. It certainly is not my idea of what should be the country's show place in the capital city. If you ever have the opportunity, take a look at the Khorat Zoo. I was rather impressed by it also.

For anyone who likes checking out the zoos frequently, I will suggest getting a lifetime membership. Since I frequent zoos anywhere, I bought a Thailand membership a few years back for 2000 Baht. It allows a full carload of folks into the five major zoos of Thailand plus discounts when there. Not only do I think it's a bargain, I feel it's a nice donation to help keep the facilities in better shape. By the way, since I'm an old fart, I bought the *lifetime* membership in my much younger wife's name.  :Razz:

----------


## danbo

Post of the week FF.  In all my time in CM I never once went - shame on me - It will be first on my list next time around.

----------


## Lady Hawk

Great post frankie, have also been there,its a good day out.
will try to post some pics when i sort out this goddamm computer

----------


## dirtydog

We have 2 zoos in sri racha, one is the rip off farangs place called the tiger zoo, yep 200baht for us white boys to get in there, probably more for blacks, the other is khao kheo zoo which is the same price regardless of the color of your skin, I believe it is about 30baht or something ridiculous and is about 5 times the size of the rip off place, although you have to be careful of the seating areas as thats where the monkeys hang out and try to nick all the food you may have....

Khow Kheow open zoo Sri Racha.

----------


## dirtydog

PS;

I thought at the Chang Mai zoo you were allowed to eat all the excotic animals you could wish for? Panda burger anyone  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Bloody great post Frankie.      Looks like I shall pay a visit there this time out.     Had heard some bad reports about the zoo - too big, must use the transport etc probably from the people that don't like walking.

----------


## friscofrankie

it is a walk, man.  I'd hate to be there wth some of the whiney folks I know.  For me it's a day of strolling in the country.  I don't believe you' want to do the whole thing in one day though.  
It's growing and the monorail will make it possile for all the handicapped to get around.  
I strolled around the "Night Safari," at the other end of the Amphur, the other week in the day time it's quite nice, and small.  Maybe I'll put up the photos n that later.  More for the instant gratification, "just goaddamn show me" crowd.

----------


## hillbilly

Great shots of the zoo. Never been there but now I can say i have seen the zoo!

----------


## friscofrankie

Last month a few of the "Fools from Teak Door" came up for a little party and get together.  Zxyte brought his wife & kid. CMN somehow got himself hooked up with a wonderful lady and had his nieces and nephews for the weekend.  I've got a sweet woman I call "the Ol' lady."  They had little to do while we drank and ate ourselves silly.

They took a trip to the zoo.  They took a few shots of the Pandas while there:
If you can read Thai or pretend you do you might get in for the 20 baht but "The Farang Price" is somewhat inflated.  Dunno man Pnadas are some exciting creatures.
The like to:


Sleep alot.

They like to take short walks


Down to where there's some serious chewing to be done:





Occasionally They'll take a break for a bit of people watching:


Awwwwwwwwwwww, ain't it cute?

After their daily walk to the food bowl, they'll head back up for a nice, long nap.  They seem to get kinda grumpy when the best nap spots are occupied.


The women and children had a great time and If memory serves, they went back for a second day while "The Fools of Teakdoor" went lookin' at umbrellas and furniture.

Whenever we want to go somewhere for a short day trip The Chiangmai Zoo is always there, a pleasant way to spend the day and get a bit of exercise.  maybe next time I'll see if can;t talk my way in for a peek at them pandas, they just seem so...  Exciting!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluecat

I actually went there only once and I did not like it.
Not the way it is built, it is a huge zoo with plenty of space for the animals.
But the maintenance is crap and part of the zoo is just in disastrous condition, spoiling the overall impression.
For me, anyway.

----------


## forreachingme

Well as said by CG the head scratching monkey, korat has also a nice zoo !

You can go around by trains, they turn all the time and you may stop them wherever..

By bike, on or 2 seater for few bahts per hour 

Or by electric cars, since they have that i visit more often...

Korat zoo pics ? well, yes somebody should do this once...

----------


## friscofrankie

Gotta a camera, man?  The Panda shots were by Xzyte's wife and my gonna be wife (whenever I can get a "Roundtuit"). 
it'a ll happening at the zoo.  nice place to spend the day.  
BC you should go back the place is nicer each time. But, yeah, the construction is everywhere. The aviary, it's down the end of one fo he roads there, got a coupla places to sit and eat, watch the world go by.  few benches inside.  quiet, nice peacfull afternoon just hanging out with the birds...

----------


## peterpan

Dam u Frankie :Smile:   I wuz looking thru this excellent thread and my daughter saw the Pandas, now I have promised to take them to CM to stop them whining about "want go see Panda bear daddy"

----------


## keda

Am heading that way too, just before retard week. 

One for the CMians, how easy to get a hotel in the 1000-1200 range if we don't book ahead?

----------


## friscofrankie

Depending on your desired location & what you expect for your money, Pretty easy.  The old city hotels are all over priced this time of year.  The Orchid (very nice) was 1850 couple a years ago during Christmas, it's further out. 
I have only stayed 3 nights in a hotel out of almost 4 years here, though.

----------


## keda

The only parts of CM I know are the bazaar which I guess means the old city, and the fruit market by rim ping. 

Last time we stayed at a fair enough place for around 1100 near the bazaar, forgot the name, but was wondering if we should just go and work something out on arrival, or if most places may be full over retard week.

----------


## friscofrankie

wouldn't hurt to pre-book if you're looking in that area.  Popular area for tourists.  Not really in the old city, but it's another high traffic area.  
Usually, you can find something cheaper by walking in a haggling a bit, but for the silly season hoteliers are not so eager to haggle.  
Lookng at the Lotus Pang suan Kaew listing on the net going to yahoo travel they advertise a pirce of $93 US
Then looking at AsiaTravel.com (one of my favorite travel sites) they are quoting 1300 - 1800 for deluxe and 1550 - 2550 for superior rooms for the same time frame.  This is about 2 - 3 kilometers from the Night Bazzar area west of the old city.  It is behind a large shopping center Had friends stay there they bitched about accommodation the whole time they traveld with me in the north, putting them in this hotel shut them up.  :Smile:  Lotus Hotel Pang Suan Kaew - Chiang Mai Thailand

----------


## dirtydog

Suang Suang, a panda, enjoys his "birthday cake" for his seventh birthday anniversary in Chiang Mai zoo on August 6. The cake was made off his favourite plant; bamboo, and fruits including apples, carrots, pumpkins and corns.



The Nation
Pongmanat Tasiri





Chiang Mai zoo shows three "Nilgai," rare animals on Monday. They are named, Aladin, Rotee and Mataba.

The Nation

----------


## babygirl

friskofrankie 


> Mmm, Wood is soo tasty; I'm not sharing, so get out of here people! 
> 
> 
> Occasionally They'll take a break for a bit of people watching:


What you looking at? 



Your pics of the animals are excellent. What type of camera do you have? 
I will definitely give this a go, after seeing what type of zoo it is.  :Smile:

----------


## ebeth

Go there it is a very good Zoo... they have strange local animals like binturongs. Go there in the morning before it gets to hot. Feed the fat hippos. Get close to the elephants- See the fish. Wonder why they have penguins and get your picture taken next to the cement ditto. FF it is quite a hike you take if you walk all the way! That sad old orangutan is far from the gate and rather high up the mountain...must be really thirsty after walking up there.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I'm glad this thread was dusted of its cobwebs. 
Great shots and commentary, FF. Hope you still visit. Could you take some more pics, pleae? And see if they have a Moon Bear. They're my favourites. (Blackish with white collars.) I love the bird snaps, too, especially the white cockatoo (I am guessing) hanging upside down. 
I think the zoo looks pretty well cared for (better than some neighbourhoods I know) and I like the big spaces for the animals.
Have you been to the wat (in Kanchanaburi I think) where the monks take care of the tigers who roam free? 
I do miss jungle walks, always discovering something new, the soft fresh air, and knowing there will be a foodstall somewhere near that has food and an ice-cold beer. 
Ah, envy strikes.

----------


## dirtydog

Tourists stand under a German-made monorail in Chiang Mai zoo on Tuesday. The monorail that will be open for public in November this year for of Bt40 per route is used in the zoo to alleviate pollution.

The Nation
Kwandao Jitpana

----------


## dirtydog

*Pandas to get new 50 million baht home*
Saksit Meesubkwang
Lin-Hui, the female resident panda at the Chiang Mai zoo just turned six and zoo officials will begin building a new 50 million baht home for her and her mate Chuang Chuang.
The new home and display section will include an icy dome with artificial snow according to the panda project manager who added that construction should be finalized by October 2008.
Prasertsak Boontrakulpoonthawee added that construction work plan and design for the new dome will serve as a multi-purpose space of 400 square meters.
The panda’s new residence will be temperature controlled to minus 5 and 18 degrees Celsius to replicate as best possible the cold weather and surroundings of their original home in China.
Zoo officials have tried in vain to have the pandas reproduce. Next year they will attempt to inseminate Lin-Hui once again.
As part of the birthday celebrations students from surrounding schools turned up to join in the festivities last week.
Birthday cakes, crafted fruits and panda dolls made from bamboo wood and leaves served as treats for the birthday girl.

Chiang Mai Mail

----------


## dirtydog

*Chiang Mai Zoo to ban cars*
Saksit Meesubkwang
As of December 8 the Chiang Mai zoo will ban cars and force drivers to park their cars at the main entrance.
Previously cars packed with passengers were given the green light to drive through the zoo forcing pedestrians to make way for the vehicles while trying to enjoy a day at the park and forcing the animals to breathe in carbon monoxide.
Also on December 8 the long awaited monorail will begin service giving visitors a unique view from above the zoo.
The cost of the ticket has now increased said Mr. Tanapat Pongpamorn, Director of the Chiang Mai Zoo. The entry fee including a monorail ride for Thai citizens and residents will cost 100 baht while foreigners will pay 200 baht.

Chiang Mai Mail

----------


## DrAndy

yes, a bargain at twice the price for tourists, and prob without the free ride on the monorail

----------

